# Commemorative Lure



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

I, along with many other lure makers, were asked to make a commemorative lure for a gentleman who has overcome his battle with alcoholism. The date indicates his one year of being alcohol free. This was a redhorse sucker pattern I did for him.


----------



## Charly (Mar 23, 2009)

Awesome work Paul you really got a growing talent.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

That bait looks killer and like something i would love to fish. Body style reminds me of the a.c. shiner cedar cranks but i like your lip better. Tell this guy congrats on a year of sobriety, very nice token of appreciation you made him. How long and what is the weight?


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Thanks...The length of this bait is 5 1/2" Not totally sure of the weight, never really weighed the finished product. 

With 65lb Power Pro, this bait will dive 12' with 40' of line out at 5 mph +


----------

